# Running multiple tweeters on one channel and keeping same independence



## Koolor (Jul 18, 2014)

Hey I have quite the question
I have 5 tweeters and a 500watt rms amp @ 4 ohm Bridged
So my question is I want to get the MOST power out of the amp and that is always bridged. So I want to hook up these 5 tweeters to this one channel and I have a few questions. 
1. Will this effect sound quality in anyway, like is it better to just hook them up individually?
2. How do I wire up 5 tweeters and keep their 4 ohm indpendence. I know series and parallel wiring types but I dont think that would work unless there is some magical trick 
Anywho thanks for any advice


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

tell us everthing you know about the tweeters, the amp, and the car.

tell us what else you are running, how much power, what you are doing with 5 tweeters besides wanting to get louder, and what your goals are for your system?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

You're not going to get a final 4 ohm impedance with an odd number of speakers. You can do it with 4 speakers. But not 5.

I can't think of any situation in car audio where "5 tweeters," "one channel," and "most power" should be in the same thought as "sound quality."

Why do you feel you need to run 5 tweeters off of one amp channel?


----------



## Koolor (Jul 18, 2014)

strakele said:


> You're not going to get a final 4 ohm impedance with an odd number of speakers. You can do it with 4 speakers. But not 5.
> 
> I can't think of any situation in car audio where "5 tweeters," "one channel," and "most power" should be in the same thought as "sound quality."
> 
> Why do you feel you need to run 5 tweeters off of one amp channel?


Yes the 5th one is killing me which is why i asked here, Its like this.

1 tweeter in the middle of the dash.
1 tweeter on the left door panel
1 tweeter on the right door panel
(this gives me a nice dept to the sound not just a strict left right)

1 tweeter on each pillar. This "raises the sound stage up" so now when i look directly forward it is like the sound is right in front of me (almost as if they are singing on the dashboard!) 
Thats why 5 tweeters.
As for 1 amp channel. Each tweeter is around 75 watts rms and I know its better to overpower the tweeters by a little so I do. When I run my 4 channel amp its like 75 watts rms X4 but if i was to bridge it would get me about 90watts rms X4. Im not going for a tweeter spl record just if I can get more wattage I would like to.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Terrible, terrible idea. Wiring them to the same channel will take away the stereo effect, no more left and right. All of the tweeters will be playing the exact same content, so staging is completely ruined. Not to mention that more than one tweeter on each side is unnecessary and will create a nightmare of other issues, you will have more interference than any processor could possibly help fix. 

Further, any decent pair of tweeters should get plenty loud on their own. If 2 properly configured tweeters isn't loud enough for you, get horns.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

You should be fine with just a left, center, and right (door panel or A-pillar, no need for both). But most importantly, you need a separate channel for each of those, so that the right signal comes from right and left signal comes from left, then you need to be able to sum the two to get a good center channel signal. Best if you have a processor like the MS-8 or H800 that can do this correctly. Really, you shouldn't even need the center.

Having all of your tweeter run off one channel means each one gets the same signal which means you have no stereo left/right difference, no time alignment, etc. Bad, bad, bad.



Looks like gijoe beat me to it by a few seconds.


----------



## Koolor (Jul 18, 2014)

strakele said:


> You should be fine with just a left, center, and right (door panel or A-pillar, no need for both). But most importantly, you need a separate channel for each of those, so that the right signal comes from right and left signal comes from left, then you need to be able to sum the two to get a good center channel signal. Best if you have a processor like the MS-8 or H800 that can do this correctly. Really, you shouldn't even need the center.
> 
> Having all of your tweeter run off one channel means each one gets the same signal which means you have no stereo left/right difference, no time alignment, etc. Bad, bad, bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice I'll be doing this and I have a ms-8
I have the other 2 running off another amp right now which is why I dont have bad sq but I can totally see this happening thanks for the advice again.

Final question because I dont want to start another thread. My car is sql oriented so sometimes I need the extra tweeter power. Would it be acceptable to just buy another amp and keep all the tweeters but hooking them up right. Ie. left channel right. or is it still only needed to have 3 or 2 in the case you pointed out.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Why do you need extra tweeter power? Are they not loud enough for you? What tweeters are you using (maybe I missed it)?.


----------



## percy072 (Feb 13, 2014)

CDT offers different versions of these "upstage" kits that may be worth looking into.

WoofersEtc.com - CS-020X - CDT Audio CenterStage Kit with ES-02 GOLD Mid-Tweeters


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Koolor said:


> Thanks for the advice I'll be doing this and I have a ms-8
> I have the other 2 running off another amp right now which is why I dont have bad sq but I can totally see this happening thanks for the advice again.
> 
> Final question because I dont want to start another thread. My car is sql oriented so sometimes I need the extra tweeter power. Would it be acceptable to just buy another amp and keep all the tweeters but hooking them up right. Ie. left channel right. or is it still only needed to have 3 or 2 in the case you pointed out.



I guess if you really wanted to, you could use them all and call the A-pillar tweets "front left" and "front right", the center would be "center", and then call the door panel tweets "side left" and "side right." I still don't see the need to do this though.

Regardless, you want it so that when the MS-8 plays its sweeps to tune the sound, only one speaker plays at a time. Having 2 or 3 tweeters playing from different places when it's expecting to hear one will cause weird results.


----------



## Malaki (Oct 10, 2021)

strakele said:


> You're not going to get a final 4 ohm impedance with an odd number of speakers. You can do it with 4 speakers. But not 5.
> 
> I can't think of any situation in car audio where "5 tweeters," "one channel," and "most power" should be in the same thought as "sound quality."
> 
> Why do you feel you need to run 5 tweeters off of one amp channel?


Can I hook up 6 4ohm tweeters on one channel of the amp


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

You can do what you like, it will sound garbage though, I’d re evaluate where tweeters are placed, put two on each pillar on a flat plate so they are equidistant from your ears in both front seats ie in a vertical array and then play them as one, then run the amp in stereo at 2 ohms and you won’t lose any power, and also the ms8 will be able to set them up correctly with ta and eq

and for what it’s worth, if an amp does x amount of power at 4ohms bridged it will do the exact same amount of power at 2 ohms stereo, hence my suggestion above…

you dont get more power from the amp when it’s bridged, that’s just made up by you 🙈

Oh and with two tweeters below eye level as long as all drivers are in phase the sound stage will always be at eye/ear level anyway as we don’t hear height in drivers unless the drivers are out of phase with one another, in other words you don’t need tweeters at ear level to hear a stage at ear level!


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Malaki said:


> Can I hook up 6 4ohm tweeters on one channel of the amp


Is this a joke? 
Did you open a new account, just to resurrect a 7 year old thread, and ask (basically) the same question that the OP asked in 2014?
There are 10 responses below the original question, that all say it's a bad idea...


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

JimmyDee said:


> Is this a joke?
> Did you open a new account, just to resurrect a 7 year old thread, and ask (basically) the same question that the OP asked in 2014?
> There are 10 responses below the original question, that all say it's a bad idea...


I got caught out by the resurrection 🙈


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

JimmyDee said:


> Is this a joke?
> Did you open a new account, just to resurrect a 7 year old thread, and ask (basically) the same question that the OP asked in 2014?
> There are 10 responses below the original question, that all say it's a bad idea...


Spammer?


----------



## Wezer1871 (Nov 19, 2021)

Your going to put an amp in your car right? So you will still have the headunit amp power not being used just connect 1 set of tweeters to your headunit amp and the other set to your external amp done and done dunno why people try make it sound difficult when explaining audio stuff I learned how to do it on my own it a day its really not hard make sure you install bass blockers to the 1 you wiring up to your headunit you won't be happy with the results if you don't


----------

